# My first beetles!!



## yen_saw (Aug 26, 2005)

Received some good looking Dynastes Granti, there always move around and only stop when they found food. I am using coconut fiber (compact) with lose tree bark on top as substrate. Is that ok? I heard someone said they like cow dung :shock: is it true?

















Feeding Frenzy!!!


----------



## DMJ (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow Yen those are awesome! Where'd you get those bad boys and how much did you pay?


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 27, 2005)

I traded 7 of my L4 PW P. Wahlbergii for 4 pairs of Dynastes Granti. One of the D. Granti male is almost 3 inches long and has a long horn!! They finished up the banana i gave them, must be hungry!!


----------



## francisco (Aug 27, 2005)

HEllo Yen, Your D granti are really nice.

Place each male with one female or two females with one male.

You can use a 10 gallon aquarium with about 6-7 inches of substrate (mixture of decayed wood and leafmold) the female granti will deposit eggs in the bottom. She will compact the substrate to form a protection for the egg. If they are too crowed they will only lay a few eggs, so try to keep a minum number of females per container.

The deeper the substrate the more eggs you will get.

The eggs take several weeks to hatch (2-3 months)

The larvae will feed on the decayed wood and the leafmold, you can leave them in the same container or you can rear them in individual containers and as they are growing the comtainers needs to be getting bigger.

good luck with them and feel free to ask any questions, I have my 3rd generation of D granti and I rear and breed several other species.

Take care

regards

Fco T


----------



## Ian (Aug 27, 2005)

yen, those are great lil beetles! Lets hope you can successfully breed them, nice trade!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2005)

Not much into beetles but those look pretty cool.


----------



## revilo (Sep 30, 2005)

Be sure to include the dead rotten wood. We refridgerate ours for 72 hours to help insure sterilization. When we add the crushed wood to very slighty moistened peat moss. Wait 5-20 months and, hey new beetles. Seriously, it can take forever. Luckily, it's possible to sex the grubs if you can find the right book.


----------

